# Campaign Rules



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

“Years from now they’ll write about it. The historians will make it sound so simple, so clear, and so easy. They’ll pick a date and say that’s when it was finished. Just like that, Archaon defeated, the siege of Middenheim ended, and like went back to normal. No one will know the struggles and strife, death and despair, or the sacrifices made to reclaim Nordland. As I write this, the forests teem with unnatural creatures. Beasts that walk as men do, and dark undead abominations. An emissary came from the Lizardmen telling us that the beasts and undead are under their protection. They are under some insane notion that this is the way to stop the end of the world. And still, the historians will forget the Northerners beyond counting, the remnants of Archaon’s horde, broken and scattered. Broken and scattered maybe, but murders all, cutting and killing their way through our lands. And now, just today, we have received reports that the dreaded Dark Elves have decided to take advantage of our weakened defenses and are making raids to capture what ever slaves they can, and kill the rest.

The honorable Count Boris Graf Toddbringer has given my Lord General Adamar the task of reclaiming Nordland. With the help of our Bretonnian and Elven allies, we are to drive the Northmen and Dark Elves from our lands. We will contain the Beastmen, and cleanse the forests. And by the Sigmar and Ulric both, we will destroy the Undead and burn their witches and Daemons. We will reclaim and rebuild the uncounted villages, towns, and settlements that were lost and destroyed. We will spend years, lives, and gold beyond number and none will remember.”
-Journal entry of Johann Roth
Squire to General Adamar


Campaign Rules:

A quick note on the campaign: This campaign has been designed so that 9 players are involved under 3 factions. I will include any addendums to the rules for playing with more than 3 factions.

Selecting an HQ:
Each faction general will roll 2D6, the highest roll will select their HQ territory first. An HQ territory may be any map section 2 or more map sections from any edge of the map. In addition, an HQ may not be a river bank, road, bridge, or special map section.

Army banners:
As the empire increases in size, so do the armies it supports. For every 5 map sections that a faction controls, it may add 1 army banner to the map. Each faction always starts with 1 banner. As the empire grows to support new banners, the new banners start at the HQ territory.
Example: The good faction controls 20 map sections. It has 4 banners, plus the starting banner for a total of 5 banners.

Battles: 
Until July 27th, all battles will be fought at a base of 1500pts. From July 28th, until August 25th, all battles will have a base point value of 2000pts. From August 26th, until the completion of the campaign, all battles will be fought at 2500pts.


Campaign Turns:
Each campaign turn is organized into the 5 phases:
1)	Write Orders
2)	Execute Orders
3)	Fight Battles
4)	Retreat/Scatter
5)	End of Turn


Orders:
Each campaign turn, each banner may be given 1 of the following 6 orders:
1)	Raze and Hold
2)	Raze and Move
3)	Move
4)	Fortify
5)	Recover
6)	Hold

Submit Orders:
Each faction general must PM their orders to the campaign organizer (in this case me). All moves are simultaneously. 

Raze:
A banner given a Raze order will burn crops, slaughter villages, salt the earth and loot all useful property. When a banner is given a Raze order, a marker will be put on the territory. If it was given a Raze and Hold order, the banner will stay in that map section. If it was given a Raze and Move order, on the roll of a 3+, the banner will move to another map section. On a 1 or 2, the razing has taken too long and the banner counts as if it was given a Raze and Hold order.

A razed map section no longer counts towards the number of map sections held and loses any special rules. Example: If a map section containing a bridge is razed, a banner must roll a difficult terrain check to cross the river, just as if it were trying to cross a normal river map section.

Move: 
A banner may be given orders to move. If a banner is given a move order, it may move into any territory adjacent to the one it occupies at the start of the turn. Unless an enemy banner is in the territory, control of that territory belongs to that banner’s faction. 

Difficult terrain:
Rivers, marshes, and mountains can present a serious problem for an army. Where 1 man could easily navigate a mountain pass, an army can become bogged down and confused. If a banner is given a move order that moves it into a mountain, or marsh map section, or needs to cross a river, it must roll a difficult terrain check. On the roll of a 3+ the banner moves as normal, on a 1 or 2, the banner acts as if given a hold order. On the Nordland campaign map, the only difficult terrain will be to cross a major river. Rivers have been drawn on the map in blue.

Don’t Pass in the Night:
Armies are large, noisy, and difficult to miss as they move through the land setting up camps and starting hundreds of fires for cooking and warmth. It is a rare and stupid general that would miss an enemy army as he moves through a territory. If two enemy army banners are given orders to move into the map section occupied by the other, the players must roll off. The winner of the dice roll (highest roll on a D6) will complete its move, the other banner acts as though it was given a hold order.

Living off the Land:
A map section may never support more than 1 friendly banner. The only time 2 banners may be in the same territory is if they are enemies and need to fight a battle for control of the territory. Example: Evil banner #1 was given an order to move from map section 38 into section 37(across a river). Evil banner #2 was given an order to move from map section 42 into section 38. If Evil banner #1 were to fail the difficult terrain check(counts as a hold) banner #2 could not move into map section 38 because a friendly banner already occupies the area. Evil Banner #2 would count as if it had been given a hold order as well.

Simultaneous Movement:
Because banners all move simultaneously, in the example above, had the difficult terrain check been passed, Evil banner #2 would have moved into map section 38. Bear and mind the Don’t Pass in the Night rule. 

Fortify:
A banner given a fortify order will spend it’s time recruiting locals, building defenses, securing buildings and fortresses. If a fortified map section is attacked, the banner that defended may add +10% to the point limit when selecting an army list for the battle. Also, it rolls once on the following chart when deploying terrain. Additional defensive terrain is placed after all other terrain is deployed and is only placed by the defender. A map section counts as fortified until the banner moves to another territory. If an allied banner moves into a fortified map section the same turn as the original banner moves away, the fortified status is still lost.
Defended Obstacles Chart
1-3: Add 3 barricades or fences
4-5: Add 1 Hill
6: Add a watchtower and play the game using the watch tower scenario from the BRB

Recover:
A banner may be ordered to recover a map section if it occupies a razed map section. If successfully recovered, bridges are rebuilt, villages restored, and life goes more or less back to normal. A recovered map section counts as though it was never razed in the first place. To recover a map section, roll a D6, on a 4+, the map section is restored. If the roll is failed, the army may attempt to recover in the next campaign. Each time a recover roll is failed, the banner may add +1 to the roll to recover the section. A roll of a 1 always fails.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Battle:
In the battle phase, if a map section is occupied by 2 enemy banners, they must fight a game of Warhammer for control of the territory. 

Supporting banners:
If you have one or more banners in map sections adjacent to a map section in which a battle is being fought, the banner(s) can lend support allied banners. For each supporting banner, the general may add +10% to the maximum point value for the upcoming battle. A banner may not lend support if it is involved in a battle of its’ own. 
Example: An undead banner is attacked by a Dark Elf banner. The undead player has 2 banners capable of supporting him, and he has fortified the map section. He would add +30% to his points limit (+10% per supporting banner and +10% for being fortified) so in a 2000 point battle, he would field a 2600 point army. 

Retreat/Scattered:
If a banner is defeated, it must retreat into an adjacent, friendly map section. If that map section is occupied by a friendly banner, the friendly banner must make a retreat move into a friendly map section to free up the map section because a map section may only support 1 banner at a time. If in a battle an army is completely wiped off the table (0 miniatures from that side left on the table), or there are no friendly map sections adjacent to the retreating banner, it is instead scattered. If the empire that lost a banner to a scattered result but still controls enough map sections to support the banner, in the end of campaign turn phase, the banner is resurrected at the faction HQ territory.

End of Campaign Turn:
Every campaign turn, empires will grow and shrink as battle are one and lost. 
In this phase the # of controlled map sections is counted up. If an empire can support a new banner it is placed in the HQ territory. If an empire does not control enough territory to support all of the banners it had in the last turn, it must dissolve a banner(s). Scattered banners are dissolved first, and then any further banners that need to be dissolved are selected by the faction general. 

Faction Specific Special Rules:
Good:
The High Elves, Bretonians, and Empire make up the good faction. The Bretonnian general (Lord Jericho) will be the overall commander and will be responsible for issuing campaign orders. In addition to the excellent maps of the area provided by the local empire troops, each banner has been donated a small contingent of Elven shadow warriors, the “good” banners automatically win Don’t Pass in the Night rolls.

Neutral:
The Undead, Beastmen, and Lizardmen are allied as the neutral faction. The Beastmen general will be the overall commander. The beastmen are natural inhabitants of the area, and skinks make excellent scouts to find fords, so the neutrals may re-roll failed difficult terrain checks to cross rivers.

Evil:
Dark Elves, Warriors of Chaos, and Chaos Daemons form the evil contingent. The Dark Elven general (Auldren) is the overall commander. All of these evil factions have no qualms concerning the sacrificing locals to their gods. Any evil banner that is defending a fortified territory may forego the additional points and instead re-roll any D3+1 dice through out the game. They may still choose to add +10% to their army if they prefer that to the re-rolls. Either way, they still roll on the Defended Obstacles Chart.

Map Sections:
Different map sections may have different special rules or specific scenarios.

Forests:
Battles fought in forests roll on the scenario chart in the BRB. Any rolls for a river or building are instead treated as if a forest had been rolled.

Rivers:
Battles fought in a river section do not need to have a river in them. They may be fought a short distance from the river instead. Roll on the terrain chart and scenario chart as normal.

Roads:
The forests near a road way are quite thick and treacherous. It is a rare general that will try to move through a forest when a road is nearby. Battles fought in a road map section will use the “Battle for the Pass” scenario. If a road is fortified, the defender may roll on the Defended Obstacles chart as normal. If a watchtower is rolled, place a watchtower as close to the middle of the table but play the “Battle for the Pass” scenario as normal.

Special Map Sections:
There are 3 special map sections. In addition to any map section specific rules, special map section counts as 5 territories for determining how many banners an empire can support. A razed special map section loses any special rules and counts are 0 map section controlled just like any other razed map section.

Map Section #9: The Nerd Herd Herdstone
Since time beyond the memory, the area surrounding the great herdstone in Nordland has been infested with beastmen uncounted. Any good or evil banner that fights in this map section comes under attack by small raid prior to the battle. Roll on the following chart and subtract that many points from your points limit. If a neutral army fights in this map section, they instead add that many paints as they recruit from their allies.

1-2: Only minor raids. No points are lost (or gained)
3-5: Small Raiding Parties. Banners lose 2D6x10 points from their max in the upcoming game. 
6: Serious Battle. As the banner moves through the territory, it comes under attack from a decent sized force. Banners lose 2D6x25 points in the upcoming game.

Map Section #35: The Lost Garrison of Rothschild
An empire watchtower used to be garrison by the famous Middenland Red Shields, commanded by Wilhelm von Rothschild. Although the troops have all since died, the watchtower still has a commanding view of the lands surrounding it. More than once an empire general has used the view to see enemy troop movement and attack the enemy force from an unexpected quarter. A banner that starts the campaign turn in this map section, and is called to battle in that turn, may choose which deployment zone it likes and which player has the first turn. Any battles fought in this map section use the “Watchtower” scenario.

Map Section #66: Stavern
The town of Stavern is home to the Gilded Rose Inn. Great warriors from many lands come for its legendary hospitality and delicious selection of ales. Currently, a fresh supply of Bretonnian Fine Pale Grail Ale has been delivered, so make sure you stop in for a pint. Any faction that controls Stavern may field +10% more points of Special or Rare choices. So, a 2500 point army could normally field 1250 points of special and 625 points of rare. It could instead field 1375 point of special OR 688 points of rare. Either way, it may not field more than 2500 points unless the banner is fortified, supported, or gaining points from another special rule.

HQ Territories: General’s Choice
Battles fought in a factions HQ are hotly contested. A banner defending its own HQ automatically counts as being fortified. It may also roll 3 times on the defended obstacles chart, but it may only gain 1 watchtower. Re-roll any duplicate 6s. If an enemy banner controls another faction’s HQ for 3 turns, then that faction loses.


Defeated Factions:
If a faction is defeated the armies that fight for it are often absorbed into the armies that have defeated it. In the case that a faction is destroyed, the faction that controls the defeated faction’s HQ gains 2 players. It will absorb the player with the most wins and the player with the fewest wins. The third player of the defeated faction will join the opposing faction. This way, even if a faction is defeated, the players can continue to take part in the campaign.

Victory Conditions:
The campaign will last for 30 campaign turns. The faction that controls the most territories is the winner. Remember that special map sections and faction HQs count as 5 territories and that razed territories count as none.

Playing this campaign with more players:
If you wish to use these campaign rules, only slight adjustments are needed. Army specific rules can be different than those that were selected. If you are playing a campaign with 4 players or factions, the HQs should be 1 or more territories from any map edge and additional banners are gained for controlling 4 territories. If playing with 5 or more players or factions, HQs should be touching the edge of the map and additional banners are added for every 3 territories controlled. Also, feel free to remove the defeated factions rule from your campaign. Sometimes it’s nice when your enemies are wiped off the face of the map. 

Thanks to:
Games Workshop: the General’s Compendium was a huge assistance in creating this. In truth, many of the campaign rules are straight out of the book.

Windofchaos.com: I found the map on their website and added the territory lines using mspaint. Check out their website because it has lots of different maps, all of them excellent.

My wife: She always sounded interested when I spoke of the campaign, although many times I’m sure that she wasn’t. Thanks for all your love and support.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Special Map Sections:


----------



## Auldren (Feb 25, 2012)

sounds simple enough.


----------

